# Organic beekeeping association meeting



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As the Organic Beekeepers yahoo.com discussion group has now grown in numbers to over 3700+ members, we have put together our 4rd meeting for an American Beekeepers Association, for beekeepers into Organic Beekeeping, to come together to associate for clean sustainable beekeeping with ZERO treatments and getting off the artificial feeds and artificial inbreeding parameters

Meeting to be held in Oracle, Arizona at the YMCA Triangle Y Ranch Camp and Retreat Center 4 - 6 March 2011. Meeting will start Friday afternoon with Friday Night Hello's/Dinner, run all day Saturday, and thru Sunday afternoon with keynote presentations, general sessions, breakout sessions, hands on workshops, with 6 catered meals. Dinner for Friday night Hello's will also have speakers. Vendors welcomed. Speakers so far confirmed: Don Downs (Apitherapy), Sam Comfort, Dean Stiglitz, Ramona Herboldsheimer, James Fearnley (UK), Bruce Brown (CC Pollen), and Dee Lusby.

The fee for meeting includes: accommodations in Lodges (with up to 4 per room dorm style each with own bath....with bring your own sheets/bedding/blankets) for $175 per person, plus six catered meals, access to all meetings/talks/workshops, snacks/break refreshments, and also a camp liability coverage (form required to be filled out). Also no fee for vendors other then normal l odging costs for meeting/catered meals.

For more information see: http://www.tucsonymca.org/site/c.grLOK1PJLqF/b.691235/k.D62C/Retreat.htm or http://www.tucsonymca.org or visit OrganicBeekeepers at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/organicbeekeepers/ or contact Dee Lusby for information/registration at: 520-398-2474 eve. For payment of registration per person of $175, due in advance of attending, send to Organic Beekeepers % Dee Lusby, HC 65, Box 7450, Amado, Arizona 85645, with stamped self address envelop for returning receipt and more information on YMCA to sender, plus liability/medical form to be filled out. Note: $175 fee is a straight fee whether sleeping/eating at camp or not.

For general information concerning the meeting other contacts are Keith Malone (Alaska) 907-688-0588, and Ramona/Dean at 978-407-393. 

Just so you know, anyone still wishing to come/speak is still welcome. Same with vendors wanting to come. I can be reached evenings by phone listed.

Sincerely,
Dee A. Lusby


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

> Ramona/Dean at 978-407-393.


oops...should be 3934.

deknow


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As a special notice to all concerning the Oracle, Arziona 4th Annual conference, be it now known that the widely acclaimed film Queen of the Sun : What are the bees telling us? will now be shown for Friday night Openers, along with the annual Hello's and introductions of speakers. I am very awed to be given this chance to show such a film at our Oracle Conference on Chemical Free beekeeping and will certainly set up special link in the links section for others to go here and learn more about what this amazing organization is doing to help beekeeping get sustainable again. Carolyn Keane and I talked today about it's showing and went over what to expect and I am truly looking forward to seeing the film.....Told her how even speakers coming pay to speak here to keep the organicbeekeepers free and independent of anything that can tie our hands behind our backs for doing chemical free beekeeping and just delighted with the second email received and so have posted first and now second one here for all on list to read and then forward the information to as many lists as possible for dissemination and hope others here can do same to get the word out. For only working together can we clean our industry up to have it become sustainable again.

Again, meeting dates are March 4, 5, 6 at the Triangle YMCA of Oracle, Arizona with cost of $175 per person for 2 nights, 6 meals and all speakers and now this wonderful film to see........and I am sure in going to their wonderful website you will learn more about it and all the wonderful places it shown at that are raving so beautifully about it, and now it coming to our meeting for all to see with Friday night opener and hellos by all speakers coming...

Best Regards to All:

Dee A. Lusby
List Owner

Subj: Re: Queen of the Sun: What are the bees telling us? Organic Beekeepers Chemical Free Conference 
Date: 01/26/2011 5:03:13 PM Mountain Standard Time 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected]

Dee,

I was able to discuss with the Director and Producer the possibility of showing Queen of The Sun: What Are the Bees Telling Us? at your conference. We're very excited about the conference and we agree that one can't ask for a better audience to expose the film to!

It takes a lot to run an office and recoup the money it took to create the film. If we allow the film to be shown for free, we would deeply appreciate it if you would help promote the film screening through your mailing list of 3,700 and let your members know about the conference screening and also about the theatrical release of QUEEN OF THE SUN nationwide! (Screening dates can be found here: http://www.queenofthesun.com/screenings/ ). 

We would also request that you send out an announcement after the conference this summer when the DVD is released. This would help tremendously to provide a platform for QUEEN OF THE SUN and allow people to share the film with their friends. We could provide you a link of how people can purchase the DVD at that time. We would gladly write the material for you to include in the two announcements to all of your members. 

We would love to cross-pollinate and link to your website and have you link to ours as well (http://www.queenofthesun.com) . 

Please let us know if this will be possible. We look forward to talking soon!

Warm Regards,

Carolyn Keane
Queen Of The Sun
http://www.queenofthesun.com
Marketing & Distribution Coordinator
Collective Eye, Inc.
(503) 232-5345


----------

